# Best place for accutane



## Superbigd (Mar 14, 2012)

Best accutane for the $? What do you guys think and do u think liquid is as effective as capped pills


----------



## snakeskinz (Mar 14, 2012)

i can only tell you my experience...i dont use liquid  ....i stick with generic pharma pills..... i always have them on hand sometimes i need them sometimes i dont ....usually on heavy cycle i break out ....when i do i take 40mg for 3 days then 20 mg ed untill breakout is gone ...couple weeks usually.... accutaine is a very strong drug and will dry you out ...definately read up on it before you take it 

here is a good place to check out
Buy Isotretinoin Online

snake


----------



## Superbigd (Mar 19, 2012)

snakeskinz said:


> i can only tell you my experience...i dont use liquid  ....i stick with generic pharma pills..... i always have them on hand sometimes i need them sometimes i dont ....usually on heavy cycle i break out ....when i do i take 40mg for 3 days then 20 mg ed untill breakout is gone ...couple weeks usually.... accutaine is a very strong drug and will dry you out ...definately read up on it before you take it
> 
> here is a good place to check out
> Buy Isotretinoin Online
> ...



ty for the link but kinda read some shady reviews on that site. anyone else know where i can get some official accutane thanks my rats face and shoulders are pretty messed up


----------



## snakeskinz (Mar 19, 2012)

shady reviews? really its a pharmacy?....been buying letro and accutaine from them for at least 8 years.....at least 6 orders never a problem never!!!!!


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 20, 2012)

I have 80 extra if you want them. 20mg.  Pm me


----------



## Wrekem (Mar 20, 2012)

naps is slow for me right now...holding it back however, lot of good reviews and g2g's on manpower supply. google them, ill be trying them out myself.


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Mp is g2g


----------



## Superbigd (Mar 21, 2012)

Have n e of u guys ran mp's isotretinoin? How long till u saw result or chapped lips and at what dose ty


----------



## Wrekem (Mar 21, 2012)

havent myself, will be ordering tonight though.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Ask heavy. I think he tried MP's accutane. He was asking about it a while back. Not sure if he ever ordered it or not.


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 21, 2012)

ive tried mp. their accutane is legit, at least for me


pars


----------



## Superbigd (Mar 23, 2012)

N e one else get good results from mp accutane?


----------



## Superbigd (Mar 25, 2012)

Shelley said:


> I think he tried MP's accutane. He was asking about it a while back.   [FONT=&#23435]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

MP is getting good feedback lately.

ResearchStop is 100% correct for sure.


----------

